

Show HN: My Android app, SemiSilent - Lyote

Long time lurker, short time member.  A few weeks ago I released my new Android app, SemiSilent, which allows you to whitelist contacts so that they ring your phone even when it's on silent mode.  I've found it useful when on call or when my wife is working hours that I'm sleeping.  I've already released a few updates, and I'm working on adding a few more based on feedback I've gotten.<p>I'd appreciate any feedback you'd have, whether it's feature requests, criticisms, thoughts on how to market, or any other wisdom you'd care to share.<p>My site with information: http://www.lyote.com/p/semisilent.html
Android Market link: https://market.android.com/details?id=com.lyote.SemiSilent<p>Thanks!
======
codeslush
It's a great idea, and if I still had my Droid I would be a customer. I just
complained about this over the weekend when at 4:00AM I got a series of texts
from a friend in a different time zone. He does it regularly (I don't think
it's funny, but I'm not going to unfriend him because of it).

Usually I turn my phone off at night, but we were out of town and needed it on
in case there was a problem with our kids that were being cared for by family.
It sucked being on vacation, one of the few times I get to rest and sleep in,
just to be alarmed at 4:00AM because of an inconsiderate friend trying to be
funny.

Many, many use cases for your app. I don't care for the name though. Call me
anytime, AlwaysOnForYou, ... I dunno. Just my opinion. Good job and good luck!

~~~
Lyote
I'm glad you found the idea useful. I guess if not liking my apps name is the
worst criticism I get I'm doing ok. I'm not unwilling to change the name
though, so I'll take a look at possible alternatives and see what I can come
up with.

Thanks for the feedback!

------
pwhelan
I'm forwarding your link to some friends who work consistently rotating shifts
and need to be accessible. It seems like doctors, nurses, and sysadmins would
be potential users. I'll ping you if they have any feedback.

~~~
Lyote
Thanks, your friends sound like they would be good potential candidates. I
look forwards to hearing what feedback they have.

------
tony_landis
Great idea!

